
Apple's new minimalistic iPhone site design - abustamam
https://www.apple.com/iphone/
======
rdiddly
It's beautiful and spare, without a single thing wasted. One of the thinnest
and sleekest sites on the market. Sites keep getting bigger and bigger, but
the iPhone site totally bucks the trend. Easy to use with one hand. And even
though it’s small it packs a mighty punch. This is a very powerful and capable
site, boasting the same top-notch internals as the iPhone site from before,
except now its stripped-down minimalism leaves no distractions... which
somehow makes it seem all the more extravagant, by its restraint.

------
microdrum
Website doesn’t work on iPhone.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9xw0229z8y1rgx/2018-01-08%2018.04...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9xw0229z8y1rgx/2018-01-08%2018.04.41.png?dl=0)

~~~
ComputerGuru
I’m not certain, but I think that’s the joke.

------
LeoPanthera
Access denied on the stylesheet:
[https://images.apple.com/v/iphone/home/w/built/styles/overvi...](https://images.apple.com/v/iphone/home/w/built/styles/overview.built.css)

------
freehunter
I'm guessing this is a preview for the new design language in iOS 12 and macOS
10.14 Blazed Mountain. I wish other companies had the courage to be this
forward-thinking about a fast and responsive web.

------
voidmain0001
I love it. Back to basics for Apple designers.

------
Stoicketo
I heard that the new site design saves battery power on mobile versions. Love
their sacrifice for customer experience.

------
calvin
CSS file missing, 500 error:

    
    
        Access Denied
        You don't have permission to access "http://images.apple.com/v/iphone/home/w/built/styles/overview.built.css" on this server.
    
        Reference #18.d7ce33b8.1515463786.2649f685

------
stmfreak
They've gone back to the beginning and redesigned from the ground up what a
website should truly feel like.

------
minikomi
It took courage to remove the stylesheet.

------
FLGMwt
"what to expect with our brave, game-changing webkit security updates"

------
NicoJuicy
They went a little overboard with this, just my 2 cents.

Ps. Why flagged? :S

------
nathancahill
Now we wait for @JonyIveParody to chime in.

------
jamesrom
6 hours later and it’s still not fixed.

------
coconya
iPhone website for Lynx users.

~~~
LeoPanthera
Come on, no-one uses that.

It's all about elinks now.

------
davidlee1435
How courageous

